# Back Yard By The Lake Pics



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Can I come live with you? It is SO beautiful there. We very rarely get snow.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

me too!!! That is absolutely beautiful. I think a road trip is in order!!!! I call shotgun!!!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Such beauty! and the yard is beautiful too!  Lucky you


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Everyone one of those shots could go in the calendar......those are awesome. 

I've got a step-sister in Idaho, and she's always go pictures like that.... Here in Seattle, we just don't know what real snow is....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think my favorite is the first one, with Marley in it..... Samson gets snow all over his face, too.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I love those pictures! What a beautiful place...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

~~~Oh wow, how gorgeous!~~~


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are excellent pics. Marley sure is handsome!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments. It is great here, either Marley or Maya would go on a 45min walk on a trail by the lake every late morning...and the views are even more spectacular. We try to get out as much as we can because this condo that they got me in is only like 600sq/ft...compared to my 2500sq/ft house it is quite tight here. But the yard makes up for that.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, my backyard looks nothing like that! Marley is gorgeous/adorable with the snow on his snout. What a great expression!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I said I liked the first Marley picture best for the contest, but my wife said the third one is better......


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Those are lovely, goldens just love snow and looks like you have plenty there. 

Looks like Marley is having a lot of fun out there, he's a handsome fella.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The more I look at those pictures, the more I want your job....


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> The more I look at those pictures, the more I want your job....


yea. I am loving this job. Its almost 1030pm now I have not left my seat just surfing the net and watching TV since about 830pm when I left to go back home to let Marley out to potty and play with him a little. But its not always like this. When I gota really work its serious though.


----------

